# spiele mit usk 12 oder 14



## floh315 (1. September 2012)

Hallo.
Da ich noch jung bin (14) und meine eltern nicht wollen das ich spiele ab 16 oder 18 spiele suche ich welche ab 12 o.14.  Bitte helft mir
Mit sys aus sig. Müssten eigtl. alle spiele laufen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

Wie wärs mit Guild wars 2?
Interessant wäre auch, welches Genre!


----------



## sp01 (1. September 2012)

Dein Eltern haben auch recht, einge dieser Games sind auch erst ab dem Alter geeignt für das sie Eingestuft sind.
Kommt immer drauf an was du magst, shooter und solches wirst leider meist abschreiben können.


----------



## floh315 (1. September 2012)

Shooter gibts ja leider nur freeware wie bullet run und battlefield play for free oder blacklight retribution

Genre eigtl. Egal kommt immer ganz aufs spiel an

Hatte auch überlegt mein oblivion mit nen paar textur mods zu zocken.

Sonst wollt ich mir noch anno 2070, port royal 3, evtl risen 2, bald need for speed mostwanted 2 genauer anschauen und evtl. Auch kaufen


----------



## 10203040 (1. September 2012)

Portal 
Portal 2


----------



## turbosnake (1. September 2012)

sp01 schrieb:


> Dein Eltern haben auch recht, einge dieser Games sind auch erst ab dem Alter geeignt für das sie Eingestuft sind.
> Kommt immer drauf an was du magst, shooter und solches wirst leider meist abschreiben können.


 Warum sind dann die selben Spiele zT ab 18, ab 16 oder ab 17?

Ich schlage mal das vor:
Shogun 2, Civ 5 und die alten Anno Teile
Allgemein mal die Daedalic P&C Adventures
Sonic Generations und Rayman: Origins als Jump ´n´Run


----------



## 10203040 (1. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sind dann die selben Spiele zT ab 18, ab 16 oder ab 17?


 
Meinst du in einem anderen Land? Dort gibt es eben andere estimmungen dazu etc.

Falls nicht was meinst du mit dem Satz.


----------



## turbosnake (1. September 2012)

Das war BF3, die PEGI sagt 16, die USA M also ab 17 und DE ab 18.
Was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen einem Europäer und einem Deutschen?


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2012)

Kauf dir in der Bucht ein paar USK-12 Aufkleber und kleb sie über das Original


----------



## 10203040 (2. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Kauf dir in der Bucht ein paar USK-12 Aufkleber und kleb sie über das Original


 
Wo ist das Problem das er Spiele ab 12 sucht?


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

Oder du holst dir mit Paysafecard und Steam einfach alle Spiele


----------



## floh315 (2. September 2012)

gute idee 



aber: meine eltern sind nicht doof


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (2. September 2012)

Wenn er Eltern hat die darauf wert legen und Ihn dann auch scheinbar nur "Altersgerechte" Spiele spiele lassen, 
dann sollte man das respektieren.

NfS, Siedler, Anno usw.. Schau doch einfach bei Amazon rein, da lässt Dir alle PC Spiele anzeigen und klickst dann links auf "Freigegeben ab 12"
da hast ne große auswahl und kannst das zurnot auch Deinen Eltern zeigen, damit sie die USK Einstufung auf dem Cover erkennen können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du holst dir mit Paysafecard und Steam einfach alle Spiele



Ich denke eher sein Problem ist nicht spiele ab 18 zu bekommen (16 sowieso nicht die kann man überall bestellen ohne das die einen Nachweis wollen) sondern dass das Ärger mit den Eltern gibt. 

Also ist die Idee mit den Klebern aus Ebay am besten. 
Wenn sie ins Zimmer schauen halt schnell zum Browser wechseln. 

Falls du gerne Shooter spielst, fällt mir eigentlich nur Team Fortress 2 ein. (erklär deinen Eltern, das ist die Cut Fassung und da es Comic Grafik ist ab 12)


----------



## 10203040 (2. September 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher sein Problem ist nicht spiele ab 18 zu bekommen (16 sowieso nicht die kann man überall bestellen ohne das die einen Nachweis wollen) sondern dass das Ärger mit den Eltern gibt.
> 
> Also ist die Idee mit den Klebern aus Ebay am besten.
> Wenn sie ins Zimmer schauen halt schnell zum Browser wechseln.
> ...


 
Und was ist wenn Sie googeln.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. September 2012)

> Dein Eltern haben auch recht, einge dieser Games sind auch erst ab dem Alter geeignt für das sie Eingestuft sind.



Ich hab mit 11 Resident Evil gespielt, uuuuh ich bin total verstört jetzt 
Respektieren sollte man die Erziehung der Eltern trotzdem.

Was für ein Genre solls denn sein ?


----------



## floh315 (2. September 2012)

ist eigentlich egal kommt immer ganz aufs spiele nicht aufs genre an.


free to play spiel ich ja auch ab 16 u 18 wie apb reloaded, blacklight und bullet run


----------



## Infin1ty (2. September 2012)

Na dann viel Spass mit Google und Amazon Listen, ich werde hier nicht
für dich 100 Spiele aufzählen, die in Frage kommen.

Wenn du Hilfe willst, musst du auch was dafür geben,
in diesem Fall mehr Informationen


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2012)

Viel Spaß mit 3548 in Frage kommenden Artikeln: Amazon 
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_abn_pp?ie=UTF8&bbn=1478865031&rh=n:1478865031,p_n_age_range:405731011


----------



## floh315 (2. September 2012)

Meine anforderungen an die spiele:
Gute grafik
Langzeitspass
Möglichst nicht älter als 2010 lieber ganz neu
Mit meinem sys auf mittel bis ultra flüssig spielbar
Usk 12 oder 14
Evtl. Praxisempfehlung!!!
Keine simulatoren wie bussimulator


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Also wenn du gescheit in der birne bist und nicht unter der Pubertät leidest erlauben dir deine eltern auch Games ab 18. Es kommt auf die geistige reife an aber wenn du die Games ab 18 offiziell spielen darfst machen die gar kein Spaß mehr xD 
Ich darf auch schon Games ab 18, halt nur wenn die Schule Net drunter leidet oder ich aggressiv werde 

Wenn wirklich ab 12 dann gw2. Habe dafür sogar CSS aufgegeben. Macht aber schon leicht süchtig 
So dolle sind die 18 er gar nicht immer.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Das hat nichts damit zu tun meine eltern.sind halt so. Gw.2 istn strategie oder rollenspiel?


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

floh315 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun meine eltern.sind halt so. Gw.2 istn strategie oder rollenspiel?


 
mmorpg


----------



## Sieben (4. September 2012)

floh315 schrieb:


> Meine anforderungen an die spiele:
> ...
> Usk 12 oder 14
> ...



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Die Einstufung der USK ist (in Jahren):  0 - 6 - 12 - 16 - 18

Quelle

Möglichkeiten:
1. Du spielst (bis du 16 Jahre alt bist) Spiele mit der Altersfreigabe ab 12
2. Du suchst dir 16er Titel raus und sprichst mit deinen Eltern darüber, dass der Inhalt des Spiels trotz der Einstufung für dich angemessen ist und vergleichst ihn mit Spielen der gleichen Kategorie mit der Einstufung ab 12.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

> Meine anforderungen an die spiele:
> Gute grafik
> Langzeitspass
> Möglichst nicht älter als 2010 lieber ganz neu
> ...


Egoshooter fallen schon mal praktisch komplett weg, (singleplayer-) RPGs im Wesentlichen auch.

Übrig bleiben Rennspiele, etwa Dirt 3, NFS:Shift oder TrackMania
Strategiespiele wie etwa Anno 2070, Anno 1404, League of Legends (Grafik: na ja...), Starcraft 2, Stronghold 3 oder RUSE
MMORPGs wie etwa WoW, Aion, Runes of Magic oder der gleichen
Einzelne "innovative" Spiele wie etwa Minecraft oder Portal 2
Eventuell einzelne F2P Spiele, die _keine_ Wertung haben, etwa Quake Live; mit Grafik protzen können die aber alle nicht.


----------



## floh315 (4. September 2012)

das mit der hdd klingt ja ganz einleuchtend, will ich meine eltern ''verarschen'' bzw. ''hintergehen'' würde das schon irgendwie klappen


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2012)

Zur Info:

Hier werden keine Tipps verteilt, wie ein 14-jähriger am besten Spiele außerhalb der Altersfreigabe bezieht oder am besten vor seinen Eltern verstecken kann. Die nächsten Beiträge mit dem Inhalt werden verwarnt.
*
B2T*


----------



## Lt.Muuh (4. September 2012)

kauf dir einfach starcraft 2, da hat man lange Zeit daran Spass


----------



## 10203040 (4. September 2012)

Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach starcraft 2, da hat man lange Zeit daran Spass


 
Wenn es einem überhaupt gefällt, ich hätte da 0 Minuten Spaß drann.


----------



## ImNEW (4. September 2012)

Totalwar: Shogun 2 mit der Darthmod Sogar auf Leicht für mich schwer (was nicht zuletzt an der enorm verbesserten KI liegt). Absolute Kaufempfehlung. Was gefällt dir eigentlich so Genremäßig?
edit: Auf Ultra bringt das Game  mit der Mod meinen Rechner beinahe an seine Grenzen


----------



## floh315 (4. September 2012)

Was hast du denn fuer ne cpu und graka?


----------



## Schmücker (6. September 2012)

Ihr seit ja echt die letzten ober Spacken und zugleich die ersten Flenner wenn der Staat es mal wirklich schafft bestimmte Games im Land zu verbieten.

So bescheuerte Ideen aufzubringen wie man am besten die Eltern an der Nase rum führt. Die Tastartur gehört euch um die Ohren geschlagen.


Mit 14 biste halt noch arg Jung.
Zock halt paar geile renn Games und so. Und denk an die Schule.
Wenn du mal schaffe gehst ist genug Zeit zum Saufen und Zocken.


----------



## Festplatte (21. September 2012)

Tribes: Ascend!


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. September 2012)

Du fragst in nem anderem Thema wie und mit was du "metro, crysis 3 und gta 5 und skyrim" spielen kannst.. Und fragst hier nach spiele ab 12? Schon Komisch!  Wenn du erst 14 Bist.. Dauert es 4 Jahre bis du zb. Metro zocken kannst.. Das ist dann schon Retro........


Need for Speed The Run, Guild Wars 2... Starcraft ist Müll..


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2012)

NfS the Run ist Müll, SC ist besser.


----------



## floh315 (21. September 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> Du fragst in nem anderem Thema wie und mit was du "metro, crysis 3 und gta 5 und skyrim" spielen kannst.. Und fragst hier nach spiele ab 12? Schon Komisch!  Wenn du erst 14 Bist.. Dauert es 4 Jahre bis du zb. Metro zocken kannst.. Das ist dann schon Retro........
> 
> Need for Speed The Run, Guild Wars 2... Starcraft ist Müll..



das war nur gefragt von der leistung her. wenn ich solch aufwändige spiele spielen kann kann ich auch weniger forsernde spiele spielen


----------

